# Smokey Delish Tater Mac



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2015)

If you've been to Hawaii you best have had Potato-Mac. Always one of my sides, if not both at the plate and three places. 

First things first , this isn't going to go over well with the diehard tater Mac fans. But let me tell you this is some Damn tasty stuff! 

6 taters diced 1/2"-3/4"
6 hard boiled eggs- smoked
6 radishes sliced and quartered
6 pickles chopped
2 cups uncooked macaroni noodles
1 cup chopped green onion or chives
Best foods Mayo (Hellmans)
Guldens Spicy Mustard
Plain Greek yogurt
Garlic powder
Celery seed
Dill weed
Salt Pepper

1. Cut up your taters. Boil in salted, peppered water. I added 3 crushed garlic cloves to the water too. Cook to andante, drain and cool. 

2. Hard boil eggs. Best method to use, place eggs in cold water bring to boil. Boil for 5 minutes. Remove from heat, cover. Allow to sit in water for 25 minutes. Remove from water cool in ice bath. Peel immediately. Cold smoke for 2-4 hours. 

3. Cook noodles in salted peppered water. Drain and cool. 

4. Once everything has cooled off mix it all together. 
Add mustard, Mayo, Yogurt and seasonings to taste and consistency























Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Apr 24, 2015)

What is that? I see it but don't believe it,a super hybrid. Maybe I need to get out more or something. I may not like all the ingredients but I'll have to toss some noodles in next time I make tater salad to try it!Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2015)

b-one said:


> What is that? I see it but don't believe it,a super hybrid. Maybe I need to get out more or something. I may not like all the ingredients but I'll have to toss some noodles in next time I make tater salad to try it!Thumbs Up



Never been to Hawaii? Oh man, Potato Mac is the bomb! It's a staple right along with spam, musabi, Malasadas! 

Mine is a big stretch off the norm. But it's potato-Mac!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2015)

Show love crumbled up some bacon to put in this tater Mac!!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

That looks real tasty Case, on the to do list !  I gotta try that !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks real tasty Case, on the to do list !  I gotta try that !  Thumbs Up



It's good, but don't let Woody know! He's probably gonna rip it to pieces. Potato Mac is almost as sacred as Spam and messing with the recipe is not allowed!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 26, 2015)

:pb::rules:

You can't be showing them the secret pot-mac salad recipe!!!

I do mine a bit different but man o man is pot mac some good stuff...


----------

